# Gauging jump speed is important...mmmkay?



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

No big injuries fortunately, but I completely misjudged the speed (WAAaaaay too fast) of a jump on Saturday and landed down HARD. Smacked my head against the ground, and for some reason landing down on the board that hard hurt my taint.  :dizzy:

I thought I may have had a very mild concussion based on the dizziness and the fact that my eye kept twitching uncontrollably, but after a few minutes, all symptoms went away, and the next day I felt fine...just a bit of whiplash still.

Very glad I was wearing my helmet.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

SuperNewb said:


> No big injuries fortunately, but I completely misjudged the speed (WAAaaaay too fast) of a jump on Saturday and landed down HARD. Smacked my head against the ground, and for some reason landing down on the board that hard hurt my taint.  :dizzy:
> 
> I thought I may have had a very mild concussion based on the *dizziness and the fact that my eye kept twitching uncontrollably*, but after a few minutes, all symptoms went away, and the next day I felt fine...just a bit of whiplash still.
> 
> Very glad I was wearing my helmet.


I wouldn't take this too lightly. Go get checked out, if possible. Especially because of this...(see bold)

Don't play games with your cabbage man!


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

crash77 said:


> I wouldn't take this too lightly. Go get checked out, if possible. Especially because of this...(see bold)
> 
> Don't play games with your cabbage man!


I've had a concussion before, and since my eyes weren't dilated, I wasn't sensitive to light, and I wasn't tired or confused, I just figured I'd rung my bell pretty good. Seems to be the case. No resulting headache or whatnot. You're right though, not a good idea to take head trauma lightly.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

To make matters worse, last night I was bending over to look under my car and my foot slipped, resulting in my headbutting the concrete. :dizzy:

I have a nice moron mark on my forehead from that one.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

you seem to like to hit yourself in the head dont you?


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Not to disrespect but the frequency in which you seem to hit your head leads me to believe thatyou are a bit of a clutz lolol :dizzy:


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, I whack my noggin a lot. Haha. Fortunately it hasn't affected my grades lol


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Overshooting the jump is one of my two biggest fears in snowboarding -- the other is doing a butt-plant on a rail.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Overshooting the jump is one of my two biggest fears in snowboarding -- the other is doing a butt-plant on a rail.


Yeah, it didn't feel great haha. Fortunately instead of panicking and bailing, I just tried to stomp the landing anyway, and almost did...but slipped out and smacked my head.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I always study the approach/takeoff/landing before I hit a big jump or watch someone else go first. 

There's a gnarly step up on my local mountain that has a bunch of bowling ball sized chunder-death-cookies right in front of the the landing. Whats worse than overshooting a jump?

Undershooting a jump. 

Right on for a helmet Newb. Never leave home without one.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

When hitting jumps *always *use the buddy system!

Always let a buddy hit it first and guage the speed off them. 

If you have no buddies then wait a minute and when someone comes and gives you that "you going" look just say, no buddy, you go ahead.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Casual said:


> When hitting jumps *always *use the buddy system!
> 
> Always let a buddy hit it first and guage the speed off them.
> 
> If you have no buddies then wait a minute and when someone comes and gives you that "you going" look just say, no buddy, you go ahead.


Hahaha that's awesome.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

i have a really good freestyle skiir friend and he was hitting a 40 ft jump and he needed more time for one of his corks... well he took it 80 ft and went completely flat and got super bad shinbang and he was shivering. he was fine though.


----------



## aStoopidMonkey (Mar 25, 2013)

It seems we have something in common, _terrible judgement_ (at least some of the time ).


----------

